# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Nordost Thailand > Hotels & Gastronomie >  Nakhon Phanom - Mae Nam Kong Grand View Hotel

## guenny

Hotel Mae Nam Kong Grand View Hotel; letzter Besuch: April 2008
Region: Nordost
Stadt: Nakhon Phanom
Adresse:
527 Th. Sunthon Wijiit, Tel. 084251 3564; 
Lage: Direkt am Mekhong (Mae Nam Kong), von Süden kommend vor der Stadt. Nicht verwechseln mit dem Nakhon Phanom River View, das etwa 500 m vorher am Mekhong liegt, von Süden kommend also das 2. Hotel.
Preise: (850 THB mit Flussblick, 750 ohne, der Mehrpreis lohnt immer)
Internet: --
Nicht gebucht, problemlos Zimmer bekommen; Bezahlung mit Kreditkarte
Qualität: Service gut; Zimmerausstattung, Sauberkeit: gut, alles neu, tadellos, selbstverständlich mit Aircon; Frühstück: Buffet incl. Koch, der die Rühreier, Spiegeleier nach Wunsch frisch zubereiten, Buffet mit Farang als auch Thaifrühstück;
Zimmer zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit ruhig, tolle Aussicht vom eigenen Balkon über den Mekhong nach Laos, bis zu den ersten Zuckerhutbergen nördlich
Eignung für die Familie: gut, preislich insgesamt etwas höhere Kategorie;
Besonderheiten:
In der Lobby Internetanschluss verfügbar; 
Personal am Schalter sehr hilfsbereit.
Gesamturteil: schönes Hotel  Wir waren zufrieden;

----------

